# Profitec 800



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Lovely looking machine with a nice drip tray, case ventilation, boiler insulation. Not that I'm in the market, but it looks like serious competition for the L1

(Sorry forgot link)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/profitec-800-hand-lever-machine-with-pid-control.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

how much is it?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats a lot more £ than the L1


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

£200+vat - PID tho...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

oursus said:


> £200+vat - PID tho...


You're missing another 2 from the beginning of that.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

seeq said:


> You're missing another 2 from the beginning of that.


£2200+vat more than the L1?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

NickR said:


> Lovely looking machine with a nice drip tray, case ventilation, boiler insulation. Not that I'm in the market, but it looks like serious competition for the L1
> 
> (Sorry forgot link)
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/profitec-800-hand-lever-machine-with-pid-control.html


So currently £300 more expensive, that's a costly PID for an Italian machine.


----------

